# Squirrel hunting



## Chance (Dec 23, 2010)

Just finished a two day hunting course with frogman. Outstanding training, this guy is first class.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Awesome.. Did you see any other critters out there in addition to squirrels?


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Frogman is a amazing man and his slingshots rock. Please post some pics if you have any, and welcome to the Slingshot Forum.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Chance, welcome to the forum, must have been a great time. What state were you hunting in? If you took pictures please post them. We have a number of avid SS hunters in the forum that would love to see them. Merry Christmas.
Philly


----------



## Chance (Dec 23, 2010)

My wife and I were hunting down in Florida with Frogman. Earlier this year we took his 4 day survival course and loved it. Decided to go back down and learn the way of the slingshot.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent!


----------

